# Mein neues Spielzeug



## prime caster 01 (17. Juni 2012)

Marke: Daiwa Sky Caster   

Ich kann nur sargen top Ruten.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Hey Tom, 

Hast auch bilder von deinen neuen Spielzeug???

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Ja moment binn noch am machen.


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

So nu hebe ich es hin bekommen. Ja top Ruten es ist auch  schwer dran zu kommen ich sach ma ich habe da glück gehabt.


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*


----------



## Wiederanfänger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Hallo Tom,

viel Spaß mit den Stöcken.

Sind die denn jetzt endlich mal mit 500-700g Wurfgewicht?#h

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Strand.

Schaust du auch mal beim Kong-Cup vorbei?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Ja ich schau auf jeden mal vorbei. Erlich gesacht habe ich keine plan was für ein Wurfgewicht die haben innternet spuckt auch nichts aus.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Hey Tom, 

Die sehen ja klasse aus. Fast so wie Meine Super Aero Technium . 

Warum weisst du nicht was die an Wurfgewicht haben??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Stet nicht drauf stet nur drauf 35 Härte ich denke bis 450g so wie meine Prime Caster auch. 

Und glaube mir dar vor mach ne Aero Technium schlap.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Hey Tom,

Ok das mag wohl sein, Ich meinte ja auch nur von der Optik her. Aber wozu braucht man ne Rute die 450g Wirft??? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Buttman (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Wenn du beispielsweise ne halbe Makrele dran hängst bist du ganz schnell bei dem WG.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Hey, 

OK das leuchtet mir schon ein. Aber ich meine ja für die Ostsee hier wo man mit z.B. Watties oder Ringler fischt. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Daniel-93 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Die Stöcker sind echt Top, war vorhin mal mit Tom am Strand und dann haben wir sie mal ein bisschen geworfen. #6


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Mehr Wurfgewicht mehr Härte ist meistens so und so muss es ja auch sein.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Hey ,  

Ich habe ja auch nie gesagt das die Ruten nicht top sind. Das mit der härte leuchtet mir auch ein, aber geht dadurch nicht die Wurfweit mit leichtern bleien verloren also mit 170g. Die biss erkennung spielt bei der Härte ja auch eine Rolle da sind zusatz bissanzeiger ja schon erforderlich. Aber wenn du mit den Ruten gut zurecht kommst ist ja alles gut. 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## a.bu (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Jetzt noch mal nen paar vernünftige Ringe und dann macht das neue Spielzeug auch bei Kraut noch spaß und wirft  sogar noch etwas weiter.

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Stet nicht drauf stet nur drauf 35 Härte ich denke bis 450g so wie meine Prime Caster auch.


 
Na ja 450g Wg bestimmt nicht... die 30iger hat 100-200g WG.

die ist hier:

http://www.akrasport.es/tienda-a/013020002/ficha/DAIWA-SKY-CASTER-425---30.html


und die 33iger hat 100-300g WG wenn ich nicht irre, wurde aber mit einem optimalen WG von 125-150g angepriesen...

Da wird ja nur im Ausland was zu geschrieben.... Wat hast Du dir blos wieder gekauft Tom????

Ich bekomme da ja angst.. und billig sind die auch nicht, und die haben diese blöden Low Rider Beringung , damit keine Rute für mich.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*



a.bu schrieb:


> Jetzt noch mal nen paar vernünftige Ringe und dann macht das neue Spielzeug auch bei Kraut noch spaß und wirft sogar noch etwas weiter.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Andreas


 

Ah, noch einer, der mich versteht...


----------



## prime caster 01 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Ja recht haste wie gesacht is ne 35.

Ich weiß noch nicht op ich die Ringe austauschen wird weil es sind zur zeit recht große Low Rider Ringe dran und aus Titanium.

Ma Schaun also bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine probleme mit den Ringen.


----------



## Daniel-93 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ja recht haste wie gesacht is ne 35.
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht op ich die Ringe austauschen wird weil es sind zur zeit recht große Low Rider Ringe dran und aus Titanium.
> 
> *Ma Schaun also bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine probleme mit den Ringen.*




Hast ja auch noch nicht mit den Ruten geangelt. 

Aber im endeffect sind die Ringe genau so groß wie bei deiner Prime Caster oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## prime caster 01 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neues Spielzeug*

Jor hast du.


----------

